# Taxidermy in detached garage



## The Dude (Sep 20, 2006)

I know the general consensus is to not do it unless its climate controlled, but its really where I want to mount an elk hide. Ive been going to a deer camp in N.E. michigan for years, and there are a few mounts in the cabin (no AC in summer, no heat in winter - and the various mounts have held up well for 20+ years).

My garage is my area, if I have free time that's where I am spending it. No basement in my house, and the inside of our home isnt ideal for the elk skin honestly. 

That said, what can I do to help keep this piece as long as possible? Are temperature swings / humidity changes that bad for taxidermy? If you were to do this, what would you do to ensure it lasts? I am thinking of building a display case to put it in, and hang on wall. Do I keep a container of Damp-Rid on hand nearby? If its in a case, would you seal the case? 

Thanks for any and all ideas / comments.


----------

